# Tob in da house



## tob

Hey everyone.. some of you know me from irc and and some of you have probably downloaded my G-Town sounds which started as a test after several fights on NS about real hall ambience in the samples or not. Now all libraries got different mic positions so it's not an issue anymore.. Hans Adamson told me to register here since it's such a nice forum so that's how I found this place .

My profession is making music.. most of my gigs are corporate video but I'm doing some commercials, TV and computergames as well. I'm not using gigastudio cause I'm lazy and want to run my projects on one single computer. Makes it so easy to switch between projects and that happens all the day. 

So, that's me! 

Oh, SX on PC btw..


----------



## Herman Witkam

Hi Tobias!

Got all your G-town sounds. The anvils are my favourite. Heard some great work on your website as well!

Welcome to V.I.


----------



## Sid_Barnhoorn

Hi Tobias!! Welcome to V.I.!

I must say I'm a gradified user of your samples. The Anvils sound superb. Just the things a composer needs for heavy stuff. I also have LOP but that doesn't compare to this anvil but it's great you've joined us and I hope you'll enjoy it here. Here's a little compo I had to make for school inwhich I used some of your anvils which worked perfectly:

http://www.sidbarnhoorn.com/downloads/the_droidbattle.mp3 (www.sidbarnhoorn.com/downloads/the_droidbattle.mp3)

Take care,
-Sid.


----------



## TheoKrueger

Hello Tobias ,welcome aboard V.I man ! I am another one of the people that have downloaded the famed "Church Samples" -> thanks for those 8) 

Enjoy


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa

Hello Mr Tobias,

I just wanted to thank you for those amazing fart sounds from the G-Town Human Symphony Edition. The ambience and odorama are so powerful, I've used them in my four latex sextuors.


----------



## tob

Thanks guys! 

Yes Ned, We had so much fun when we were crapping in the church.

Nice cue Sid! Sounds great!

/Tobias


----------



## Trev Parks

Hey there. Nice to see you here - I've read your posts on NS (spectrasonics wizard beatmaster  ).


----------



## Ed

tob said:


> Thanks guys!
> 
> Yes Ned, We had so much fun when we were crapping in the church.



HAHAHAHAHA! :!:


----------



## Patrick de Caumette

Hey Tob,

it's about time you show your face here! 8) 

This picture of yours shows your sensitive side. I thought your were the viking type


----------



## Herman Witkam

lol :D not all scandinavians look like vikings. actually I don't know any scandinavians who do.


----------



## Edgen

Tobias!! Heya! Just another fan of your work! I'm usually loading up at least 1-2 G-Town instruments in my own work!

hope you enjoy the place and thank you again for the wonderful samples you've given to us.

/j


----------



## Patrick de Caumette

Herman Witkam said:


> lol :D not all scandinavians look like vikings. actually I don't know any scandinavians who do.



Have you ever stood next to Tob?
YOu might feel differently after that :twisted:


----------



## Hans Adamson

Hey Tobias,

Aren't you glad now? Se how happy everone is to see you....me too!


----------



## tob

Yeah, overwhelmed!  So many nice people here!

/Tobias


----------



## Waywyn

yay, welcome dude 

usually i forget to write welcome posts, but i would like to use the situation to tell greetz to all other guys joined before tob


----------



## Herman Witkam

Patrick de Caumette said:


> Have you ever stood next to Tob?
> YOu might feel differently after that :twisted:



I think he would be small next to me. I'm 2 meters tall :D


----------



## tob

Herman Witkam said:


> Patrick de Caumette said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you ever stood next to Tob?
> YOu might feel differently after that :twisted:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think he would be small next to me. I'm 2 meters tall :D
Click to expand...


I'm 2 meters as well.. might even be 2.01.. not sure..


----------



## Scott Cairns

Hey Tob, good to see you here mate. Did you finish the game you were working on, think it was last year or earlier this year? 

Can you tell us about it now?

Scott.


----------



## tob

Hi Scott! 

Yeah, it's not a secret anymore. The game is one of the biggest titles from EA: Battlefield 2. It's for both PS2 and PC. Thing is.. the PC team and the playstation team want different music.. the ps2 version is concidered finished. Now it's only the PC team I'm trying to please.. Not quite sure what style they want though, but I guess we will find out soon when the deadline is coming closer.... 

http://www.eagames.com/redesign/games/pccd/bf2/home.jsp

/Tobias


----------



## Scott Cairns

Congratulations Tob, if thats your first game title you're off to a great start in the industry! They dont come much bigger than that.

When you mentioned you were doing something with Dice I figured it had to do with the Battlefield franchise. Cool.

Im actually down to 1 of 2 possible composers for a pretty huge game myself. Think I find out today if I get it. :?


----------



## tob

Scott,

Very cool! I wish you luck with the gig! :D 

/Tobias


----------



## Scott Cairns

Thanks mate.  I'll let you know how I go.


----------



## Waywyn

wow tob, i just read that you are doing themusic for bf2, this is really cool.

next time i visit my lan-boys i can brag a little around 

congratz on this one, dude.

you got an azzkicking reference there.


----------



## Herman Witkam

wow! :D 
congratulations on the bf2 assignment!


----------



## Frederick Russ

Congrats on the BF2 gig Tob! 8)


----------



## tob

Thanks! But it's not finished until it's over... they keep pushing the deadline for the game so I don't know when it's gonna be out. 

/Tobias


----------



## tob

*Re: Hey suga!*



Folmann said:


> : )))))



Am I the only one in here who know what you are doing in that picture?

/Tobias


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa

Congratulations Tobias! Though, as a non-gamer, I feel a bit left out, and can't quite grasp the importance of BF2... My fault. :cry: :wink:


----------



## Lex

Congrats on bf2 Tob..

And 2.01m??? So you are a great composer! 

aLEx


----------



## Yogi Loeschner

LOL!!!
Welcome Tob!


----------

